# River side Camping



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

As many of you know, I enjoy camping along the banks of our trout rivers. Do to my wife's requirement of heat/air/electrical, I'm somewhat limited to full service facilities. 
So far, I have found only a few.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

I don't know what kind of fishing the Shiawasee river offers, but it goes right through the Walnut Hills campground. Its mailing address is Durand. Its about 5 miles south of durand and like I said, right on the river. 

My wife and I have taken a seasonal site there and out 5th wheel backs right up to the river. I can sit under my awning and fish in the river. 

I'm a worm drowner myself, and stick to the fish that don't skunk me, like Gills and the like, so I can't say much about the fishing there. I have caught 16" bass in their little spring ponds though and others have caught quite large ones. Most of the fish, that most people catch in the swimming lake or the spring ponds are little bluegills. I have seen big "wakes" in the river and don't know what made em.

Here is their URL

http://www.michcampgrounds.com/walnuthills/


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Shoe, 

My wife is cut from the same cloth as yours. We are in the process of buying a pop-up camper (we hit middle ground). It's has a furnace, air (by openin the windows), electric (also a DC converter will be going in soon, for those real out of the way spots) and a 3 way fridge. She will be off the ground, have a semi comfortable bed, juice for her hair drier and curling iron and I'll have something that I can set up in 20 minutes just about anywhere and be in the woods or water quicker than a trational camp.

Good luck


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

One I haven't tried yet is Twin Oaks in Welston. They advertise that they are walking distance from the Pine and Manistee. The campground has rustic to full camp sites. I am heading to Scottsville over the 4th and plan on checking it out. I'll let ya know. 
They have a web page at www.twinoakscamping.com


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Oct.1st, Scottville has 2 of them on the river. One is owned and operated by the city, the other is quite marginal, but they were working on it. (Pay Showers, very primative, ect.)


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Here is a photo of my families' new compound at Twin Oaks. It is a nice facility (full hook ups if needed) but not on the banks of the rivers. I haven't driven all the back roads since we just moved there last week but it is a 10 minute drive to the Red Bridge launch and 20 minutes to Tippy Dam. There is public access to the Pine at M55 less than a mile away.










We pay the annual rate and nothing when we show up there. It is really a great bargain (pro rated until Dec 31 at $800.00 and $900.00 for a full year). You will be hard pressed just to find storage at these prices but to include your camping is an excellent price.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Craig, I hear ya. We were boaters until 2000. I really enjoy my camping. I get up early and hit the river without disturbing my wife by tossing her around in 5 footers. By noon, she got her beauty sleep and we start our leisure day. Pretty hard to beat.


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

gunrod,
Thanks for the photo and info. I really want to check out Twin Oaks. It sounds like it might become one of my favorites. 

Shoeman,
We just bought a 28 foot travel trailer last fall and plan on being at Crystal Lake over the forth.
This is an RV campground with full hookups. The other one is right on the PM. I really wanted to get into Ludington but I tried for reservations in February and it was too late. Scottsville puts me close enough for all I want to do in that area. Planing on looking for some property also. Only a few years till retirement.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Wallnut hill's is an alright campground in my opinion. If you don't mind camping on each other then that is fine. As far as the fishing, it is great. I started fly fishing river's there and caught numerous bass, big rock bass, and some nice suckers. I think there are also some walleye in there. I liked it because I could get up while the family was sleeping and go fishing. My mom also got a kick outta watching me fishing and actually catching fish What about that one on the PM river. I can't recall the place name.. All I remember about them is they support snagging of salmon


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Stelmon,
I believe the campsite on the P.M. is called Scottville River Park.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Oct, he's thinking of the one across the street. Vic's or Vince's or something like that. I've stayed there, but it's not for everyone.


----------



## omerjim (Feb 19, 2002)

Hey you trout fishermen;
Don't forget the "Sunrise Side" there are many very nice campgrounds offering everything from full hookups to primitive on the Rifle and Ausable rivers, check out Alcona county park!
Jim


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I don't think Twin Oaks could be within walking distance of the Manistee or the Pine.


----------



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

if you dont mind a short drive there are 2 camgrounds around wolverine to bad i just had a brain fart and cant remember the names 1 is just south of town and located on trowbridge road and not to far from the sturgeon river and about 20mins to the pigeon river and not much farther to the black.if you would liek more info let me know i can ask my uncles and get the names for you both due have hook ups and 1 is in a well wooded area.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Skinne, I'm sure a list of those would come in handy to many of us. Thanks to all


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Steve, it depends on what you call walking distance. It is about a mile back up the dirt road from Twin Oaks to the M55 public access for the Pine. In my eyes that is not walking distance. Maps show the Manistee close by but I believe you are right on that one.

Either way it is a nice campground that suited our needs. We don't pull our trailers home or around the state so it works for us.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2002)

Madsons campground is on the big manistee just down river from clay banks. you can pull your boat up on shore at your camp site. there is some excellent trout fishing around this area. the river water is warm in the summer however there are several nice creeks that flow into the big river and the trout concentrate in these pockets.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

This is a paste from the BBT site for the Baldwin/Pere Marquette area. Although, I don't think any are on the river. Pickerel Lakeside is on a lake.

Pickerel Lakeside 
Campground & Cottages (800) 464-1468
(231) 745-7268 
Ivan's Campground & Cabins (231) 745-9345 www.ivanscanoe.com 
Big Star Lake Trailer & RV Resort (231) 898-2458 
Humble Haven Inc. (231) 745-7811 
Oaks Condominium Campground (231) 898-2801 
Putman Lake Campground 231 745 2621
Whispering Oaks (231) 745-7152


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Hey Ralf...Get a Generator and You'll be all Set!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

built right in. Electric start on the power panel  

I hate the fumes and the noise, though


----------

